# What's your favorite "cigar music"?



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Do you have a preference?

Buena Vista Social Club is always a good selection to have in the background during my herfs :tu

~Mark


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Yup, anything Cuban works pretty well for me. I'll put a bunch of songs by BVSC, Afro-Cuban All stars, Arseno Rodriquez, Celia Cruz, Compay Segundo, Ellades Ochoa, Ibrahim Ferrer, Orquesta Aragon, Sierra Maestre, Bamboleo, Cubanismo, and a few others on shuffle..


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Our last herf we played some James McMurtry and Guy Clark.

Blues is always good too.


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

im a metal head through and through, but i'll be damned if Andy McKee doesnt make some of the best acoustic stuff out there.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

When I'm smoking alone its either Miles Davis or something big band.


----------



## rpe (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Pink Floyd usually does it for me!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

I tend to listen to softer, more melodic metal bands like Angra, Blind Guardian, Symphony X, Nightwish and the D-Force ballads. Also like to listen to a lot of classic rock and southern rock.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

I listen to whatever is on the ipod. Rock, rap, jazz, country, whatever happens to be playing is quite fine.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

I like to listen to Johnny Cash when having a cigar. :tu


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



Darrell said:


> I like to listen to Johnny Cash when having a cigar. :tu


Same here!!! I also like to listen to SRV. Sometimes on a Friday night, I might do a little live J. Giels band.....


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

almost any smooth jazz will do


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Latin Jazz (Poncho Sanchez is a fav) is the preference. Jazz in general is the preference. The whole slowing down & relaxing thing is what does it for me.

Or if I'm herf'n with the homies... then whatever is queued up on the iPod. Usually along the lines of a Ozzy/Reggae/Old School Rap mix.


----------



## BaldBassist (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

METAL!!!!! I hit the porch and crank up the MP3 player. What I've been into lately:

The Red Chord
Between the Buried and Me
Pig Destroyer
Behold....the Arctopus.


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Blues or classic jazz for me.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



rpe said:


> Pink Floyd usually does it for me!


:tpd:
Being a huge Pink Floyd fan myself I have to agree. Although, anytime is a good time for Floyd so maybe I should disquallify myself.

If anyone has any suggestions for some reall mellow cuban music I'd love to hear some suggestions as I'm also a fan of acoustic jazz and other mellow sounds that have a little bit of flavor.

Just as a refference point I submit that "Girl from Ipanema" is one of my favorite mellow songs and type of music. The Frank Sinatra version where he does this song as a duet with Antonio Carlos, I think, just blows me away.

Also, if there are any stereophiles out there in the jungle, I would recomend picking up the music from the movie "Black Orpheus", it is absolutely breathtaking and haunting.


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

At least you can hear the music. All I can hear is my cheap wallyworld air purifier. Oh, the horror. At least the smoke helps mellow me out.:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



mitro said:


> When I'm smoking alone its either Miles Davis .


:tpd:


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



sean373 said:


> im a metal head through and through, but i'll be damned if Andy McKee doesnt make some of the best acoustic stuff out there.


ditto! :tu


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Tool
Monster Magnet 
End of Green
Type-o

...
Floating men

---edit---
forgot 
Tom Waits


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

I prefer "Rustling trees" by mother nature, "Sizzling Grill" by my neighbor lowell, or perhaps "Freshly openend beer" by whom ever is closest to the cooler.... when I have time I also enjoy "Water Lapping Rocks" by Indian Lake OH....

Anyone else tried any of these "albums"?


----------



## jesto68 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

I can listen to almost anything while smoking.

For some reason, when I have a smoldering leaf in one hand and a cold beverage in the other, I'm very agreeable and open minded.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Its usually skype with the BOTLs rather then tunes.

Skype Herf!!!


----------



## bigbrownass (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Dream Theater and Queensryche are top of my list


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

I listen to different things depending on my mood. Mostly classic rock and blues, but occasionally classical, jazz, or metal. I have pretty eclectic musical tastes.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

I like the tunes on Rockstars myspace page, i'm gonna have to get the song downloaded.

http://www.myspace.com/theherfhouse


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

I hve Sirius Sat. Radio playing online and depends on my mood but mostly the Comedy Channels whil I smoke and chat on Skype.

Shawn


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



ssutton219 said:


> I hve Sirius Sat. Radio playing online and depends on my mood but mostly the Comedy Channels whil I smoke and chat on Skype.
> Shawn


Although I do enjoy putting on some nice music to acompany my cigar smoking I usually have XM Radio on in the background and it's usually playing Ron & Fez as well as Opie & Anthony during the day.

It's usually at night that I have music playing.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

If I'm feelin' sassy I'll throw on some Hanson... Otherwise I stick to Flock of seagulls.

:chk

I don't have a stereo where I hang to kill a few stogies...


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Roadhouse Blues!!!


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

During the summertime, out on my deck, with a great cigar, a few bottles of Corona, and Jimmy Buffett playing in the background. Doesn't get much better for me :tu


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



pusherman said:


> ---edit---
> forgot
> Tom Waits


This boy knows what hes talking about. Tom Waits is my quintessential cigar music.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Mellow hip-hop or reggae for me, but i'm always down for some Frank Sinatra with a 'gar.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

I seldom remember to do it but when I put on The Who Quadrophenia, I really get in the zone.

MCS


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

I usually listen to Metal.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

I am usually in my garage around 10 pm when "Get The Led Out" comes on my classic rock station and the live Zeppelin stuff really is great.

If not, sitting in my hot tub outside on my back porch with any Pink Floyd under a starry night is hard to beat.

If all else fails, the Backstreet Boys, 'N Synch, or High School Musical really gets my head bopping.:r


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



bigben said:


> I prefer "Rustling trees" by mother nature, "Sizzling Grill" by my neighbor lowell, or perhaps "Freshly openend beer" by whom ever is closest to the cooler.... when I have time I also enjoy "Water Lapping Rocks" by Indian Lake OH....
> 
> Anyone else tried any of these "albums"?


Sizzling Grill and Freshly Opened beer are a couple of my favorites!!!


----------



## BeersOnTheBoat (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Dropkick Murphys Or if I want a chuckle, I'll listen to Ron & Fez.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

If it is a big herf, any rock will do....80s, metal, 80s metal , classic, Ramones, you name it.

If I am alone on the deck just relaxing, it's usually 60s and 70s Motown.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



BeersOnTheBoat said:


> Dropkick Murphys Or if I want a chuckle, I'll listen to Ron & Fez.


Holy crap! I used to love those guys when they had them on in orlando, but they've been gone for years.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Interesting, not one vote for Britney Spears. :ss
Oh yeah, I like it country, country Rock and Bluegrass.


----------



## netminder (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Al Di Meola


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Celia Cruz
Buena Vista Social Club
Poncho Sanchez
Tito Puente
Afro Cuban All -Stars
Elvis Crespo

Actually, any kind of music if it's good.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Jazz, blues, classic rock. :tu


----------



## Travelingdog (May 6, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



bigben said:


> I prefer "Rustling trees" by mother nature, "Sizzling Grill" by my neighbor lowell, or perhaps "Freshly openend beer" by whom ever is closest to the cooler.... when I have time I also enjoy "Water Lapping Rocks" by Indian Lake OH....
> 
> Anyone else tried any of these "albums"?


Ben,

I'm a great fan of all of those...but especially "Sizzlin' Grill!!

Mostly my 'gar listening is on the deck with Brothers like ben or alone listening to the birds chirp and squirrel watching along with a fine single malt or cold Stella...

Lowell
:ss


----------



## LaKe-TiTiCaCa (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

i can listen to ABBA anytime without objection.

just about any rock band with a female lead vocal does it for me: Bangles, Heart, Alanis Morissete, and more recently, Antigone Rising


----------



## netprophet21 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

anything slow and relaxing, blues, jazz, country


----------



## BeersOnTheBoat (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



floydpink said:


> Holy crap! I used to love those guys when they had them on in orlando, but they've been gone for years.


R&F have a show on XM from 12:00 to 3:00 everyday. You have not lived until you have heard Ron Bennington 100% uncensored. If you were a fan from long ago and haven't heard them in a while do yourself a favor and get an XM unit.

Also, Ron is featured in Cigar Magazine this issue. He is a HUGE BOTL.


----------



## runningonmt64 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

It would have to be the Blues for me, if I'm at the inlaws then it's big band swing thats because the father-in-law has the controls


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

I'm shocked no one has chimed in with Dave Brubeck (a'la Time Out) or Cal Tjader--those vibraphones together with the big band arrangements of his earlier stuff makes the mood just right.

On a more contemporary note, Nicola Conte and Thievery Corporation are particularly nice, the latter leading with nice downtempo dub and deep groove with a Latin feel. Saucy!


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

...definitely AC/DC. :chk


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



LaKe-TiTiCaCa said:


> i can listen to ABBA anytime without objection.
> 
> just about any rock band with a female lead vocal does it for me: Bangles, Heart, Alanis Morissete, and more recently, Antigone Rising


I can't believe everyone let this comment go by...


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



LaKe-TiTiCaCa said:


> i can listen to ABBA anytime without objection.
> 
> just about any rock band with a female lead vocal does it for me: Bangles, Heart, Alanis Morissete, and more recently, Antigone Rising


Wow. Check out Paramore.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Usually I will be listening to a sporting event or talk radio but if I put music on it will be jazz, prefer Miles Davis and Dave Brubeck, or popular country such as Toby Keith or Garth Brooks. Can't get into rock when I am smoking a cigar.


----------



## LaKe-TiTiCaCa (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

almost the same for me, more often i just let the environment develop around me as i smoke... the above artist list i previously posted is what i would choose when i have my ipod in hand


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Anything blues for me also. If I wanna relax by myself, I go acoustic, Dave Matthews, Say Hi to Your Mom, Death Cab for Cutie, Postal Service, Sigur Ros, (anyone heard of any of these bands?) If you have never heard of Damien Rice, I reccomend his stuff also. Good acoustic guitar and great voice.


----------



## krash (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Anything by George Strait. By far my favorite artist.:tu


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

MY B&M usually has some really off beat tracks playing usually from the 60s or the 70s so more often than not that is what serves as my score when I smoke.


----------



## BlueWaterStogie (Nov 23, 2007)

In any order:

Pink Floyd
The Tragically Hip
Stan Kenton
the soundtrack from Heavy Metal
George Winston
Rush (Tom Sawyer, in particular)
Frampton's Do you feel...
old Billy Joel (The Stranger)
newer Santana collaborations with some Black Magic Woman for good measure.

Pairing the cigar size/anticipated duration with the music and time available can be a more challenging proposition, although vice versa could be more appropriate now that I think about it.

BWS


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Metal mainly but every now and then guitar blues (SRV!!!) or guitar music in general (Eric Johnson, Joe Satriani, Greg Howe etc...). I also listen to a lot of sports talk radio as long as Jim Rome is not on...damn I hate that guy!


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

My music choices are as varied as the cigars I smoke - lots of different ones for whatever mood I'm in. Jazz, blues, 50's rock n' roll, 60's-70's rock, old school punk, swing, latin, acoustic, electric, electronic, the list goes on.....There's way too much good stuff out there to limit it to any 1 or 2 types. That goes for music AND stogies.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Depends. Sometimes it's Calle 54, others Bela Fleck and the Flecktones, others Clutch, sometimes Loreena McKennitt, perhaps a bit of Pink Floyd... Yeah it goes on and on. Whatever's in my collection that I'm in the mood for.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



Mystophales said:


> I also listen to a lot of sports talk radio as long as Jim Rome is not on...damn I hate that guy!


He is a major tool. :2


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

FLOYD dark side of the moon -- when that broad starts wailin it dont get any better hahaha


----------



## tktktk (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

It depends and it varies; but one thing I like to do regularly when it gets hot here in FL is put on some hawaiin music or some steel drum caribbean music and sit by the pool and pretend I'm on vacation :w Smoke a long slow cigar, maybe two


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



icehog3 said:


> He is a major tool. :2


Finally someone that agrees with me...why the hell is a 40+ year old man talking like a 7th grader??? Worst sports show EVER!

Sorry for the thread jack...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



Mystophales said:


> Finally someone that agrees with me...why the hell is a 40+ year old man talking like a 7th grader??? Worst sports show EVER!
> 
> Sorry for the thread jack...


I think he tries to come off like a tough guy...and Jim Everett showed him he is anything but a tough guy. :2

Threadjack off...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

My personal taste in music for anything is classical. I love it and I think it goes great with a cigar.


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

It is usually country or classical, but I like that carabbean theme thing. I must try that.


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Sigur Ros, and Mogwai


----------



## NicotineBuzz (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Pink Floyd "Have a Cigar". Smooth Jazz like Norah Jones is good as well.


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

yea another good one wish you were here album -- "Have a Cigar".
have a cigar your gonna go far haha


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Sly and the Family Stone
James Brown
The Temptations 
Curtis Mayfield 
Issac Hayes

Dire Straits
Gin Blossoms
Pink Floyd
Led Zeppelin

Southern Rock


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

yea jb and the temps are way up there on my fav's list

hardest workin man in showbiz


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



Mullet said:


> Sly and the Family Stone
> James Brown
> The Temptations
> Curtis Mayfield
> Issac Hayes


Excellent choices for relaxing with a cigar! :tu

Throw in a little:

Smokey Robinson and the Miracles
Gladys Knight and the Pips
Diana Ross and the Supremes
The Spinners
The O'Jays

for good measure.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



Mullet said:


> Sly and the Family Stone
> James Brown
> The Temptations
> Curtis Mayfield
> ...





icehog3 said:


> Excellent choices for relaxing with a cigar! :tu
> 
> Throw in a little:
> 
> ...


:tpd: and out comes the Ipod:chk


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



mitro said:


> When I'm smoking alone its either Miles Davis or something big band.


Miles Davis, Coltrane, or Monk all do it for me. Sometimes some old Ellington works too.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Just heard some Matt Costa...seems like good cigar music to me! Also enjoy Jack Johnson.


----------



## Shaun Raney (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

For me its all about streaming Pandora.com to a set of computer speakers that I have. This way if I want a cuban feel..BVSC station

Lazy day in the backyard? Hank Williams station

Allman Brothers Station Works for me too.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



n2advnture said:


> Do you have a preference?
> 
> Buena Vista Social Club is always a good selection to have in the background during my herfs :tu
> 
> ~Mark


Alright, Mark. On your recommendation, I just ordered this CD. :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Nature.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

I'm going to say any Unwritten Law song.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Jack Johnson
Dispatch
Guster

Just to name a few. Anything with a laid back chill acoustic tone, really


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Whatever I am in the mood for. It is not connected at all to the cigar or the fact of smoking. Quite often it's just radio, rather pop or jazz stations than classical.

Till


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

blues, southern rock.


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



pusherman said:


> Tool


Finally, someone else who listens to Tool too! Was beginning to think there were nothing but old farts around here! =P Y'all know I kid.

I'll listen to whatever my mood tells me, though it's usually metal of some form.

Tool
System of a Down
APC
Lacuna Coil
Godsmack
Ra
The Offspring
Seether
Breaking Benjamin
Three Days Grace
Nickelback
Johnny Cash

Also various techno, trance, and acid house to zone out to.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Got a long list.

Right now at the shop I've been playing a lot of
-The Allman Brothers Band
-Sam Cooke
-Stevie Wonder
-Arturo Sandoval
-Buena Vista Social Club
-The Band
-Dean Martin
-Frank Sinatra
-Pink Floyd

Really enjoy the new Beastie Boys album The Mix-Up


----------



## Shaun Raney (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



ShaulWolf said:


> Finally, someone else who listens to Tool too! Was beginning to think there were nothing but old farts around here! =P Y'all know I kid.
> 
> I'll listen to whatever my mood tells me, though it's usually metal of some form.
> 
> ...


The opening spoken word to Offspring's Smash kinda fits the mood of a cigar for me...the rest of the album would have me smoking through 1.5 hour cigars in 15 minutes.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Man Shaul, I'm 22 and resemble that old fart remark! Although I have to admit that Maynard has some very interesting lyrics.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

My regular rotation includes Buena Vista Social Club and Compay Segundo as well as a lot of blues.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

Sometimes Buena Vista Social Club, Gipsy Kings, Pickin' On Series tribute to Modest Mouse, Johnny Cash, Bloc Party, Black Francis. Also -- the story tellers with Willie Nelson and Johnny Cash is GREAT if you haven't heard it.


----------



## King Catfish (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



jaharr said:


> Blues or classic jazz for me.


Same here.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

Classical music hits the nail on the head for me... anything by Tchaikovsky or Mozart usually does the trick.


----------



## MrSoprano (Jan 21, 2008)

i like reggae when i smoke


----------



## the_moz (Feb 22, 2008)

i enjoy teh standards. sinatra,martin,davis jr.,crosby etc....:cb


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*



No1der said:


> :tpd:
> Being a huge Pink Floyd fan myself I have to agree. Although, anytime is a good time for Floyd so maybe I should disquallify myself.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions for some reall mellow cuban music I'd love to hear some suggestions as I'm also a fan of acoustic jazz and other mellow sounds that have a little bit of flavor.
> ...


Have I got the album for you. All of you.:ss

Lounge-a-Palooza.
Various Artists, released in 1997.
It has a great version of The Girl From Ipanema by Pizzicato Five.
It is also chocked full of other good cigar lounge music including Steve Lawrence & Eydie Gorme doing Sound Garden's Black Hole Sun. Ya have to hear it to believe it.


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

The breeze, The Birds, and my dog chasin the squirrels.

Rick
:cb


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

My taste is music changes when I am relaxing smoking a cigar. I normally listen to hip hop but when smoking I enjoy smooth jazz. I really like Paul Brown's The City CD. Some of my favorite tracks are Cosmic Monkey, and Winelight. I also like Mindi Abair. I think this type of music grew on me when I lived in Florida and could sit outside in the evenings and just RELAX.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

ABBA, Air Supply, Milli Vanilli, the Carpenters and, to keep it consistent, some *Led Zeppelin



*


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorit "cigar music"?*

warm weather = lots of beach music jimmy buffet, salsa, depending on if it's a mellow down time depends on what it is. 
cold weather = classic rock.


----------



## dumptruck (Jan 1, 2008)

Today giberto gil, a brazilian.
greg


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

SRV, Calexico, Drive by Truckers...Jamming some Kings of Leon right now.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Always LYNYRD SKYNYRD 

When I'm outside smoking I am as FREE as a BIRD.

Support Southern Rock

:tu:cb


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

> Always LYNYRD SKYNYRD


You should check out Drive By Truckers...they are cut of the Skynyrd mold


----------



## SEkayaker (Jan 25, 2008)

drive by truckers rock!!! i also like to listen to bob marley, the greatful dead, ben harper, slackstring, and john butler trio. there's some more but those have got to be my tops.


----------



## Lazzzzze (Dec 30, 2010)

Silence is golden. I like to read a book


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

Gee, anything that's striking my fancy, usually Radiohead or some sort of jazz... something chill


----------

